# mossberg 715t help??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my gish! 
I think i could find the holy grail easier than a spare mag and speedloader...ez loader.. for my mossberg international 715 t plinkster.
help...anyone??? Tnx...HG


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Think I saw them on Bass Pro Shop site last night give them a try, enter magazines in search.


----------

